# songs that empower



## friendlychick26 (Dec 12, 2005)

I love listening to songs that made you feel good inside and makes you feel that you are somebody in this world.It cheers me right up and helps me deal with this sa.Lately I've been looking up songs on youtube and using google to look for these types of songs.Can you help me complete my list?what are some songs that empower you?

here are a few of mine :

watch me shine -Vanessa Carlton
Gloria estephan- Get on your feet
step by step- Whitney houston
Vonda shepard- Searching My soul
carrie underwood - so small
jimmy eat world -the middle
shania twain-up!
lonestar-mountains
good charlotte -hold on


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Good Charlotte, especially Hold On!


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty much any song by Kylie Minogue. I Believe In You, Made of Glass, Light Years and Tears are some of my favorites.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

the middle - Jimmy eat world
Its my life - Jon Bonjovi
Bigger than my body - John Mayer
Fly - Hillary Duff

any more?


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

thats the way it is-celine dion
keep holding on-avril lavigne
im with you-avril lavigne*my fav song of all time!
over my head-the fray
listen-beyonce
make it through the rain-mariah carey


----------



## bran-d (Nov 25, 2007)

I love the song 'stay strong' by the newsboys, and i found this one song called 'used' by scarlett pomers that i really like.
'used' is not out on cd yet, but i found a place to listen to the first verse and chorus and than another to listen to the second verse lol. from what i heard so far i thought it was really good, especially the line 'maybe i lost my way, maybe i made mistakes. who cares, i could've quit but i didn't.' i added the links if you want to hear it for yourself.

first verse and chorus : http://www.myspace.com/scarlettpomers
second verse: http://www.scarlettpomers.com/player/index.htm


----------



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

Break my Stride - Mathew Wilder
L'Amour Toujours (I'll fly with you) - Gigi D'agostino
Bizarre Love Triangle - New Order
I miss U - N2U


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know why but i like this song. its somewhat empowering.

Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song
[youtube:16p2e0hy]rZ74G4lU84I[/youtube:16p2e0hy]


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

where the sun never dies-blindside
stars-david crowder band
grace like rain-todd agnew
cornerstone-day of fire
basic instructions before leaving earth-burlap to cashmere


----------



## friendlychick26 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for these list of songs.I'm looking at these on youtube as we speak and it couldn't of come at a better time in my life. :thanks 


I'll soon be Posting more songs that i've recently made a cd of once i have them written down.


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

I like "Hands" by Jewel and "Better Days" by Goo Goo Dolls...they remind me of a very inspiring and kind person in my life


----------



## Saxainiac (Jun 6, 2006)

Colbie Caillat - Bubbly


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

**** the police...?


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

DevilDriver-End of the line
Carcass-Corporal Jigsore Quandary (first part)
Arch Enemy-Nemesis
DevilDriver-Hangmans Noose, Not All Who Wander are Lost
Team America- America, **** Yeah!
Children of Bodom-In Your Face

you might be thinking, "well well metal is to aggressive and I dont like it"
Then i might be saying, "Metal kicks ***! **** That!" just kidding
for me it gets my heart beating and makes me excited to confront any problems


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseacti ... d=14044215
Not All Who Wander Are Lost


----------



## jperrin22 (Feb 25, 2008)

Right now - by Van Halen


----------

